# Show your little lights!



## donn_ (Feb 28, 2009)

CR2, AAA, button cells etc..


----------



## Steve L (Feb 28, 2009)

http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t354/SteveL10/Flashlights321.jpg


----------



## xcel730 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, this one is so beautiful! 



Steve L said:


>


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 28, 2009)

*I don't have any good pics of my small ones, but here are some of my Arc AAAs from back in the day.















Dorcy AAA, which used to be da bomb.





Gerber AAA that I barely remember.





Old school Arc AA's.





Arc AAA.





 2 of 11 lugged Arc AA's.*


----------



## Steve L (Feb 28, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> Wow, this one is so beautiful!


Thank you, I appreciate the kind words!!! Here's a few more pictures:





















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of mine, couple of 123 single cells in there too. The one laying across the bottom takes three N cells and three 5mm led's, will be cut down and modded soon.
Matt


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 1, 2009)

Steve L said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the kind words!!! Here's a few more pictures:
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


 

Steve, I love the damscus wee. I haven't been following up with Lummi's products. After seeing your picture, I tried going to their site to see if I could order one, but I don't think they're making them anymore. They only made 35 and they've all be accounted for. 

=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~



Pontiaker said:


> Some of mine, couple of 123 single cells in there too. The one laying across the bottom takes three N cells and three 5mm led's, will be cut down and modded soon.
> Matt


 
Matt, do you mind if I ask who customized your LPK? It looks awesome.

Okay, I have to post some of my little ones soon.


----------



## sideman7 (Mar 1, 2009)

I had taken this photo for a completely different reason, but I kind of like how none of these look that small...


----------



## Steve L (Mar 1, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> Steve, I love the damscus wee. I haven't been following up with Lummi's products. After seeing your picture, I tried going to their site to see if I could order one, but I don't think they're making them anymore. They only made 35 and they've all be accounted for.


Hi Xcel730,

I'm still waiting for my Wee Da. The light pictured above is a Raw Da. There were also only ~30 Raw Da's made, they are hard to find.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## HKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are some of mine:





And a close look at the wee:


----------



## Cuso (Mar 1, 2009)

donn_ you have incredible lights in your collection, but you gatta change that tired blue rubbery background man, and try for daylight pictures. Its hurting the beauty of your babies...Little photographic advice... Now for my contribution to the thread:






This is from the Lummi contest some time ago, they are a bit out of focus has I was still honing my camera skills..


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here´s a few of my 16 Lummies:

Raw Da + Wee Da





Raw Ns chrome finish + Raw (custom machined head) + Raw TiAg + Raw Da





and my PhotonFanatic lights: La Petite Killa + Tasklight Two


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> Steve, I love the damscus wee. I haven't been following up with Lummi's products. After seeing your picture, I tried going to their site to see if I could order one, but I don't think they're making them anymore. They only made 35 and they've all be accounted for.
> 
> =~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~
> 
> ...


I do lots of custom work, Iam a custom knifemaker and have been working with Ti for a long time.Check out this thread.(Iremoved the link, I think its against the rules in this forum?) You can see my custom work thread in the Custom B/S/T forum with lots of pics of my work.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 1, 2009)

In my defense these were all pre-CPF.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 1, 2009)

Fenix L2P fitted with a CR2 tube,





Alas, I just sold it , goes off to a new home tomorrow.

Orb Raw CR2


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Fenix L2P fitted with a CR2 tube,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where do I get a CR2 tube for my Fenix? Thats cool!


----------



## bf1 (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## sledhead (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are a few of my little friends. All joined the fold in the last month!






Zebralight H60- Ti Bitz- Arc6- MM DD :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, I'll play. My custom CR2 and my Drake. The Drake is so tiny that in fits inside the CR's battery tube. 



 

 



BTW, these are my 3 favorite custom lights. The PD-S is my all-around EDC, and the CR2 is on duty as part of my secondary keychain.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

bf1 said:


>


 

Whats the torpedo shaped one in the middle, proto Orb? I HAVE to get one on those!!!

Someoje have one to sell me?
Matt


----------



## bf1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Matt,
I understand it is a one of kind aluminum Proto from Rob.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Hi Matt,
> I understand it is a one of kind aluminum Proto from Rob.


 I thought thats what it was, I have seen it before and its very cool! If you ever want to sell....
Matt


----------



## octaf (Mar 2, 2009)

CR2 Ion Titanium by endeavour.
I think it really looks nice when around neck as a pendant.
It feels almost like a jewelry when matched with the colour of your clothes. :thumbsup:







around my little daughter's neck.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice collection Sledhead!


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 2, 2009)

I need to take a new picture of all my small lights...

But for waiting..here some of my collection


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 2, 2009)

Frenchyled said:


> I need to take a new picture of all my small lights...
> 
> But for waiting..here some of my collection


 

Frenchyled, is that a cutdown Arc AAA to the left of the polished CR2 raw? Or is that a AA Arc? It actually doesn't look modified, but it looks very short. I like it


----------



## peite (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## peite (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## sledhead (Mar 2, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Very nice collection Sledhead!



Thank-you!


----------



## jch79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Great thread idea! I love small lights... the smaller they are, the more you can carry!  (Although these don't all go on my keychain at the same time)...






Diamond Drake (yo Migs!), the Lil' Godzilla Killa (or something like that!), and my trusty AlTiN Ti Draco.

:wave: john


----------



## lumafist (Mar 2, 2009)

Gaddamit Peite........!!!??

You need to visit the B/S/T and get some off that load of you`r shoulders.......

Awesome stuff...!


----------



## MWClint (Mar 3, 2009)

my favorite and most used little light(its on my keychain)
AAA Brass Peak Matterhorn with a 4000K High Cri SSC P4.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 3, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Where do I get a CR2 tube for my Fenix? Thats cool!


 

From the cpf marketplace where else!

They were made by candlepower forum member nekomane, there was also a popular CR123 tube.

Keep an eye on the marketplace, they do come up, but they are rare and go in a flash.


----------



## tx101 (Mar 3, 2009)

lumafist said:


> Gaddamit Peite........!!!??
> 
> You need to visit the B/S/T and get some off that load of you`r shoulders.......
> 
> Awesome stuff...!



+1

Mouth drooling lights


----------



## QtrHorse (Mar 3, 2009)

peite said:


>


 
Wow, very nice lights. 

What bodies are those in the first and second picture? Are those Surefire SWO1 tailcaps in the second picture? What clickie is that in the third picture on the bare host with the turbo head?


----------



## Nilsson (Mar 3, 2009)

:shakehead


----------



## donn_ (Mar 3, 2009)

The bodies are from SF Weaponlights.

There are 2 SW01 caps in the 2nd pic, a Fatty and a Baker's Cap.


----------



## QtrHorse (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you Don, do you know what series of SF weapon light they are from?


----------



## donn_ (Mar 3, 2009)

Millennium Universal:

http://www.surefire.com/MILLENNIUMUNIVERSALWEAPONLIGHTS


----------



## seery (Mar 3, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon






Sexy, sleek, crazy rugged, well designed, and plenty of attitude.

The Junk Yard Dog of small lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Mar 3, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> In my defense these were all pre-CPF.



I had one of those....far left, along with the green Coleman...that didn't survive the Laundry machine. 

Beam loves toys


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres mine lil guy!


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 4, 2009)

My little lights are in my signature. Check them out!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's all the little guys I could locate. All are 1 AAA or button cell. All LED except a Solitaire and an Eveready from the dark ages. Always looking for more. :shakehead






Geoff


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW these little Surefire's look sooooo nice!!! :huh: :ironic: :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 5, 2009)

@ Peite 

If you ever like to sell the Surefire, right in the pic, please shoot me a PM


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 5, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Frenchyled, is that a cutdown Arc AAA to the left of the polished CR2 raw? Or is that a AA Arc? It actually doesn't look modified, but it looks very short. I like it



It is a cutdown Arc AA by Jets22 with luxeon LEd and CR2 battery !!


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 5, 2009)

Essexman said:


> From the cpf marketplace where else!
> 
> They were made by candlepower forum member nekomane, there was also a popular CR123 tube.
> 
> Keep an eye on the marketplace, they do come up, but they are rare and go in a flash.


 
Thanks! I found one, well another member helped me find one.Its now incoming,


----------



## Essexman (Mar 5, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Thanks! I found one, well another member helped me find one.Its now incoming,


 
 Good news, 

Don't forget to post some pics when you get it


----------



## greenLED (Mar 5, 2009)

jch79 said:


> Diamond Drake (yo Migs!), the Lil' Godzilla Killa (or something like that!), and my trusty AlTiN Ti Draco.
> 
> :wave: john


Yo, J! You're brave. :bow:

I've gotten as far as putting my Larry CR2 on my keychain... whenever I carry my Diamond Drake it's by itself in a pocket. 

I should be :banned:


----------



## jch79 (Mar 6, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Yo, J! You're brave. :bow:
> 
> I've gotten as far as putting my Larry CR2 on my keychain... whenever I carry my Diamond Drake it's by itself in a pocket.
> 
> I should be :banned:



LOL, mebbe I should be :banned: for deceiving you! The Drake still hasn't found its way onto my keychain, except for this photo opportunity.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 6, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Good news,
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics when you get it


 
Will do, thanks!

Here is a little Wee after I did some smooth out work to it.
Matt


----------



## donn_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Matt...I'm not sure what you did to that poor Wee, but it's sitting on a lovely piece of wood in the first pic.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 7, 2009)

Hawaiian Curly Koa, my favorite wood for custom knives. I dont use wood much but when I do there is not much better than a nice piece of Koa!
Matt


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 7, 2009)

Curly Koa is my favorite wood as well! I have a tenor ukulele made out of it.:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 7, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Curly Koa is my favorite wood as well! I have a tenor ukulele made out of it.:twothumbs


 
+1


----------



## MWClint (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's one i made from some brass and a 5mm led w/ss retainer. 
looks kinda like a hollowpoint. uses 3 button cells and a momentary pushbutton switch.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 13, 2009)

Photon REX, Al Aeon, Ti Aeon, McGizmo Sapphire AAA


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 13, 2009)

Never thought that Rex is soooo bright! :tired: :huh: :twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 13, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Never thought that Rex is soooo bright! :tired: :huh: :twothumbs


I know what you mean. That's not even half-way ramped up either! I only had a camera phone for the pic so the outputs could be a bit misleading, but the REX is surprisingly bright in person. The Aeon's are on low and the Sapphire is of course on it's single level.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for the informations :thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Some of my small lights:


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 21, 2009)

The arc is about 10/100 lumens. I am waiting on another Ti Killer should be about 85 Lumens...


----------



## sledhead (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are some more little ones. Soon to hit the B/S/T I'm afraid.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites...

I got the MJP Extreme III from Mike himself in Yokohama! Great guy to visit with too! 

When I bought that Browning/Zero Gravity I had a hard time determining to spend $30 on a AAA light! oo: The clip on my main L0D with the swapped emitter section which gave it an RB80, was robbed off it! 










Most of my titanium, this group also holds some of the smoothest beams ever imagined. My favorite, the Draco, is one of the most astonishing lights made, in that it not only offers an incredibly bright output, but also one of the lowest lows, as well as a great medium level. But that's not all; beautiful wall of smooth coverage that is intoxicating to see out in the woods in the snow! More than having a hotspot, it has more of a brighter area inside the flood that is only a bit brighter, making it easier to look from one area to another.

Of course the Titan has a beautiful moonglow and the lowest low on earth! Arc-Ti has nothing but smooooooth flood, more moonglow and is the Arc beam perfected! LoTi #159 has an SSC P4 and is gorgeous; Fenix should put nothing but this emitter in all L0D/LD01 lights!


----------

